# Why Taekwondo will get you killed in self defense



## Isaiah90 (Jul 27, 2018)

Here's a brief explanation why Taekwondo will get you beaten or killed on the streets. 

*No situational awareness* - The first problem is the lack of situational awareness. No one's going to "fight" you. It's going to be an unexpected attack. For example, heard of this Taekwondo practitioner who was approached by a beggar. Suddenly, the beggar attacked him. Taekwondo practitioner tried landing his kicks, but failed. He got punched at close range and laid out. He later quit Taekwondo and joined a self defense school. 





*
No weapons* - Second biggest problem is the lack of weapons. Several gunmen pulled up on Taekwondo practitioners. They opened fire and killed them. Others got stabbed or slashed to death. These aren't amateurs either. These are people who served in the army and considered "unstoppable." 






*Multiple attackers *- Heard one or two TKD practitioners get jumped by multiple people. 

It's for these reasons, TKD will get you beaten or killed in self defense. You need to be realistic in your self defense training. You can't train for sport and expect it to work in the streets.


----------



## pdg (Jul 27, 2018)

I could make reasoned arguments, but I really can't be bothered because it's just not worth the effort.

Instead, I bring you:


----------



## Ryan_ (Jul 27, 2018)

Again? Really?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 27, 2018)

How exactly do you expect to deal with gunmen opening fire on you? You realize theres nothing you can really do for that, besides hide, run, and call the police?


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 27, 2018)

pdg said:


> I could make reasoned arguments, but I really can't be bothered because it's just not worth the effort.
> 
> Instead, I bring you:



lol


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 27, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> How exactly do you expect to deal with gunmen opening fire on you? You realize theres nothing you can really do for that, besides hide, run, and call the police?



You can pull your guns out and return fire.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 27, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> You can pull your guns out and return fire.


How many guns do you carry on you everywhere you go?


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 27, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> How many guns do you carry on you everywhere you go?



I don't carry any because i live in a safe neighborhood now. If i were to travel to dangerous areas however, i'd probably buy some.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 27, 2018)

When will we see the "Isaiah90 will get you killed in self defense" video and thread?


----------



## wab25 (Jul 27, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> *No weapons* - Second biggest problem is the lack of weapons. Several gunmen pulled up on Taekwondo practitioners.


Were these gunmen, Nerf gunmen? If so then these Taekwondo practitioners should have signed up for Isaiah90's online SD course... no wait, that didn't work either, he got Nerfed every time.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 27, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> I don't carry any because i live in a safe neighborhood now. If i were to travel to dangerous areas however, i'd probably buy some.


Youd buy some? You dont own any? If you accidentally end up in a dangerous area, youre going to get killed. It takes a bit of time to buy them, and time to train how to use them, and according to you, thats the only effective self defense.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Youd buy some? You dont own any? If you accidentally end up in a dangerous area, youre going to get killed. It takes a bit of time to buy them, and time to train how to use them, and according to you, thats the only effective self defense.




He will learn 

he will as he has leaned MA ....................................................................................................................you tube


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 27, 2018)

I suggest we all put this fellow on ignore, and eventually he will go away when nobody responds to his pointless threads anymore.

He wants attention.  If you give it to him, even negative attention, he will keep posting more.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> Here's a brief explanation why Taekwondo will get you beaten or killed on the streets.
> 
> *No situational awareness* - The first problem is the lack of situational awareness. No one's going to "fight" you. It's going to be an unexpected attack. For example, heard of this Taekwondo practitioner who was approached by a beggar. Suddenly, the beggar attacked him. Taekwondo practitioner tried landing his kicks, but failed. He got punched at close range and laid out. He later quit Taekwondo and joined a self defense school.
> 
> ...




Are you going to go through every art ? 

Are you now suggesting that TKD teaches weapons now and if so what weapons? 

Are you seriously trying to say that your vids are realistic?

Actually I don't think anyone has asked this but are your arguments actually yours or are you getting them elsewhere?


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I suggest we all put this fellow on ignore, and eventually he will go away when nobody responds to his pointless threads anymore.
> 
> He wants attention.  If you give it to him, even negative attention, he will keep posting more.




You may have a very valid point there


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 27, 2018)

now disabled said:


> You may have a very valid point there


----------



## Isaiah90 (Jul 27, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Are you going to go through every art ?
> 
> Are you now suggesting that TKD teaches weapons now and if so what weapons?
> 
> ...



No 

Yes 

Yes


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 27, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Are you going to go through every art ?



I will ensure he covers every style of fighting in how it can get you killed.     Time to order some encyclopedias and historical comparative treatises.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


>


him now on ignore lol


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

Rat said:


> I will ensure he covers every style of fighting in how it can get you killed.     Time to order some encyclopedias and historical comparative treatises.



don't leave it to the guys who know bro


----------



## Ryan_ (Jul 27, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> No
> 
> Yes
> 
> Yes


There was 4 questions there, can you try answering all of them please? I'm not quite sure which ones you are referring to.
If that yes refers to taekwondo using weapons, I'm also very curious which weapons it has suddenly started using.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I suggest we all put this fellow on ignore, and eventually he will go away when nobody responds to his pointless threads anymore.
> 
> He wants attention.  If you give it to him, even negative attention, he will keep posting more.



Heck no.

He is now my favorite poster.  Can’t wait for his next thread


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 27, 2018)

now disabled said:


> don't leave it to the guys who know bro



Just call me if you want to know a few obscure martial arts that i have seen mentioned.  African headbutters exist(ted) you know? 


Just one thing i can say:   If you want to do firearms training at least get a blank firing pistol or rifle.  Or some second hand cheap firearm to shoot blanks out of if you cant find a cheap blank only one.   I know marker rounds can be expensive but blanks are usually cheaper.      More for the sake of anyone who doesn't know marker rounds and blanks exist or for people who dont know blank only weapons exist.           (assuming you can actually buy firearms and blank only weapons arent regulated severely anyway)


----------



## Anarax (Jul 27, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> When will we see the "Isaiah90 will get you killed in self defense" video and thread?


You beat me to it


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Gurkhas train TKD.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 27, 2018)

I think you are wrong about the weapons though.

Taekwondo Originated in Spain by the conquistadors.  Taekwondo is old Spanish for the art of the bladed foot and was created by the conquistadors tying blades to their feet and using them to stab and cut people when they kicked them.

It is widely suspected that this technique of bladed kicks is what the conquistadors used to exterminate the pigmy tribe of Peru.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 27, 2018)

Rat said:


> Just call me if you want to know a few obscure martial arts that i have seen mentioned.  African headbutters exist(ted) you know?
> 
> 
> Just one thing i can say:   If you want to do firearms training at least get a blank firing pistol or rifle.  Or some second hand cheap firearm to shoot blanks out of if you cant find a cheap blank only one.   I know marker rounds can be expensive but blanks are usually cheaper.      More for the sake of anyone who doesn't know marker rounds and blanks exist or for people who dont know blank only weapons exist.           (assuming you can actually buy firearms and blank only weapons arent regulated severely anyway)


Don’t use blanks for firearms training. If you are training to shoot with the weapon, you need to go to the range with real ammo. If you are training disarms and the like ... people can be and have been killed by blanks at close range. Look into airsoft weapons for that sort of work.


----------



## pdg (Jul 27, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Gurkhas train TKD.



I wasn't consciously aware of that.

What I am fully aware of is that if you meet a Gurkha, be friendly...






Edit: you do know there's going to be a "being a Gurkha will get you beaten or killed in self defence" thread/video soon, don't you?


----------



## Martial D (Jul 27, 2018)

pdg said:


> I wasn't consciously aware of that.
> 
> What I am fully aware of is that if you meet a Gurkha, be friendly...
> 
> ...


Careful...

Even posting about gurkhas on MT can get you beaten or killed in self defense.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 27, 2018)

pdg said:


> I wasn't consciously aware of that.
> 
> What I am fully aware of is that if you meet a Gurkha, be friendly...




One of my shift partners was a Gurkha, he was great fun to work with, his wife would bring curries in on night shifts for us all. The Gurkha recruits train TKD in basic training up here, they train very seriously as if they would like to kill someone. One of their TKD instructors would come down to work with us sometimes and we went up to spar with some of theirs, it was interesting. This is at the Infantry Training Centre Catterick Garrison, close to me.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Even posting about gurkhas on MT can get you beaten or killed in self defense.



They like me though, they call me 'auntie'.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh go away this is boring now. No ones taking you seriously


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

Gurkhas train TKD.[/QUOTE]


Your giving him ideas lol .......post Baldrick pics lol then we all be safe


----------



## now disabled (Jul 27, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> One of my shift partners was a Gurkha, he was great fun to work with, his wife would bring curries in on night shifts for us all. The Gurkha recruits train TKD in basic training up here, they train very seriously as if they would like to kill someone. One of their TKD instructors would come down to work with us sometimes and we went up to spar with some of theirs, it was interesting. This is at the Infantry Training Centre Catterick Garrison, close to me.




Now they are seriously tough guys


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 27, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> I don't carry any because i live in a safe neighborhood now. If i were to travel to dangerous areas however, i'd probably buy some.


So you live in a very safe environment yet you claim to be a self defence expert....yeah sure all your points are based on you heard a story about some guy losing a fight


----------



## frank raud (Jul 27, 2018)

Isaiah90 said:


> I don't carry any because i live in a safe neighborhood now. If i were to travel to dangerous areas however, i'd probably buy some.


  So because you live in a safe neighbourhood, you don't need to have guns, but you advocate that unarmed defense is useless because apparently drive by shootings are a daily occurrence? Is there no contradiction that is too much for you?


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 27, 2018)

frank raud said:


> So because you live in a safe neighbourhood, you don't need to have guns, but you advocate that unarmed defense is useless because apparently drive by shootings are a daily occurrence? Is there no contradiction that is too much for you?



But guns are useless because you can just run in a half circle and disarm them.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 27, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I suggest we all put this fellow on ignore, and eventually he will go away when nobody responds to his pointless threads anymore.
> 
> He wants attention.  If you give it to him, even negative attention, he will keep posting more.


Where else am I going to get my entertainment?  There are only so many Eddie Murphy, Dave Chappelle, Chris Rock, etc. standup specials on Netflix.


----------



## pdg (Jul 27, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> But guns are useless because you can just run in a half circle and disarm them.



Well apparently that's because all gunmen just stand there thinking about something else and only pull the trigger randomly.

And they'll only hit you by accident...


----------



## pdg (Jul 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Where else am I going to get my entertainment?  There are only so many Eddie Murphy, Dave Chappelle, Chris Rock, etc. standup specials on Netflix.



Expand your comedy mind.


----------



## JR 137 (Jul 27, 2018)

pdg said:


> Expand your comedy mind.


Unintended comedy is FAR better than someone trying to be funny.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 27, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> One of my shift partners was a Gurkha, he was great fun to work with, his wife would bring curries in on night shifts for us all.



more of the quote for the first video.    There are some videos of Commonwealth soldiers in the pacfic theater doing some practice with bolo knives by basically clashing the blades while they are both out of step of each other. (they cant cut each other)       Just remembered footage like that and found it interesting.        We can now blame the Gurkas for teaching the other soldiers this nonsense!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Rat said:


> more of the quote for the first video.    There are some videos of Commonwealth soldiers in the pacfic theater doing some practice with bolo knives by basically clashing the blades while they are both out of step of each other. (they cant cut each other)       Just remembered footage like that and found it interesting.        We can now blame the Gurkas for teaching the other soldiers this nonsense!




You can blame the Gurkhas for anything you like just don't let them hear you! 
Medal for Gurkha who beat Taliban

A wonderful article about the Gurkhas and their history on the May Edition of the Field Magazine.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 27, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> How exactly do you expect to deal with gunmen opening fire on you? You realize theres nothing you can really do for that, besides hide, run, and call the police?



Serpentine.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 27, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Are you going to go through every art ?
> 
> Are you now suggesting that TKD teaches weapons now and if so what weapons?
> 
> ...



 I really hope he does. These entertain me.


----------



## pdg (Jul 28, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Serpentine.



Serpentine! Serpentine!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 28, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I suggest we all put this fellow on ignore, and eventually he will go away when nobody responds to his pointless threads anymore.
> 
> He wants attention.  If you give it to him, even negative attention, he will keep posting more.


I’m ambivalent.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 28, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> I think you are wrong about the weapons though.
> 
> Taekwondo Originated in Spain by the conquistadors.  Taekwondo is old Spanish for the art of the bladed foot and was created by the conquistadors tying blades to their feet and using them to stab and cut people when they kicked them.
> 
> It is widely suspected that this technique of bladed kicks is what the conquistadors used to exterminate the pigmy tribe of Peru.


You have lost your damned mind, my friend.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 28, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Serpentine.


With my knees? Are you crazy?


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 28, 2018)

*Admin's Note:*

Thread locked, pending staff review.  Art-bashing of a legitimate martial art is not allowed here.


----------

